

The 50$ Android PC - qznc
http://apc.io/

======
EliRivers
"the purpose of a computer is to connect to the Internet."

That's either horribly badly worded (the purpose of _this_ computer is to
connect to the internet, perhaps?) or demonstrates a phenomenally narrow view
of the world.

------
Keithamus
Why would I purchase something like this over, say, a beagle board or
raspberry pi? Is the bundled Android OS the only USP?

